# places to kayak around fort collins for beginner?



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Filter plant on the Poudre (5 miles up the canyon or so).....people take just about anything down that little stretch.....and it has a few ripples here and there to make it interesting. I wouldn't venture too much further up the canyon with that thing.

PLEASE don't be like most of the goofs on tubes.....the river can still be dangerous. PFD, helmet, etc.....

Horseshoe Lake is good too....

Have fun.....you'll be in a hard boat before long.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't take that thing anywhere near a whitewater river it is for flatwater use.

You take that thing down a river with rocks it will rip real quick.

If you are desperate to get on a river you could do the Poudre Filter Plant run, but put on after Mad Dog, and I wouldn't recommend it.

Make sure you wear a good PFD no matter what you do.


----------



## sirrabidpanda (May 29, 2009)

thanks, I'm already looking at the classifieds here for a real kayak


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

There are alot of ponds along the river through town that are city natural areas. As far as I know, they are all open to non-motorized boating. Google Fort Collins Natural Areas and you should be able to find a map of all the areas. I know of one between College and Shields, and then all the ones out by Timberline & Prospect should also fit the bill...


----------

